# Boat Blind Material??



## DuckGodLiaison (Mar 9, 2010)

I just bought a new boat that has a Northern Flight pop-up blind on it.  The blind only has the black cold-weather wind blocker on it right now, so I'm looking for camo to add over it.  I want to go with the grass look, but i'm trying to find the best deal and set-up to attach it on.  Anyone out there with the Northern Flight blind have any ideas or pics of theirs?  I'm not sure if I like the 4'x4' grass mats that Cabelas makes.....i kinda want something more mossy looking.....  ideas/pics?  

Thanks!


----------



## rspringer (Mar 9, 2010)

shaggy panels from Mudbuddy.


----------



## slayer1 (Mar 9, 2010)

You can also get a couple of trash bags of Spanish Moss to take hunting and add it as needed .  Grab a few different colors of spray paint to paint the moss to match you hunting terrain.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Mar 10, 2010)

slayer1 said:


> You can also get a couple of trash bags of Spanish Moss to take hunting and add it as needed .  Grab a few different colors of spray paint to paint the moss to match you hunting terrain.



That's actually a really good idea!  I've never thought of that, but it would be super easy to use and there's PLENTY of it around.......and FREE!  

I actually ran across this website that sales bulk raffia grass (Prairie Grass) for super cheap.  For $43 you can get 10lbs, opposed to Cabela's $79 price for the same amount.  I figured I could zip tie it to the mesh netting that came with my blind.  (http://www.jstern.com)

EDIT:  I forgot to add that the seller called me back and is going to send me the mesh lining that was supposed to come with the blind.  So now i'll have something to zip tie the grass to.


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 16, 2010)

*Red bugs???*



slayer1 said:


> You can also get a couple of trash bags of Spanish Moss to take hunting and add it as needed .  Grab a few different colors of spray paint to paint the moss to match you hunting terrain.



don't complain if you get red bugs.... If you do, take lenty of finger nail polish.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah I thought about that........you'd have to wear gloves!


----------



## aaber (Mar 17, 2010)

Best bet is to get the avery como net buck brush is the best then just cover with killer weed it will last you forever the 4x4 grass mats stink you will be lucky to get one season out of them


----------



## Cajun_in_GA (Apr 7, 2010)

shaggy panels are the ticket.


----------



## catalpa (Apr 10, 2010)

check Purser's Place Cochran,GA


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Apr 12, 2010)

outdoor store?  what do they have?


----------

